# HR34 Apps is still initializing, (301) help



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

The new HR34 and my HR22 that were just connected to the Internet present the error, "apps is still initializing, (301)". Both receivers can access the internet for VOD and in System Info show they have assigned IP addresses.

There is a yellow yield with an exclamation beside STB Services port, followed by N/A (301).

My router is an SMC2804WBRP-G (SMC Barricade G). someone else suggested enabling NAT. I do not know enough about NAT and what to set though to get this to work.

Will the g router work ok or should I just go ahead and upgrade to a N router? is there a list of recommended routers to get this feature working?

Any assistance, greatly appreciated.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I just activated a HR34 Thursday and apps took almost 2 days to start working and youbube took 3 days before it worked. Other boxes usually only take around 24 but this one takes longer so just give it time.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Already been since Friday of last week.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont think STB services port has anything to do with TV APPS not loading.
The speed of your router also has nothing to do with it.

If you want to rule out the router, just assign the DVRs a IP address outside of your DHCP range set by the routers setup screen, then use the DMZ feature of the router to assign that IP address to the DMZ. If it works, then its the router settings. If it still doesnt work, its either the DVR software or the TV APPS server is just down or unreachable.

For what its worth, if you want everything neat and clean, you can manually assign two of those STB services ports (for each DVR), and then use the port forwarding section of your router to port forward traffic for those two ports to the IP address you gave that DVR. That will get it working (or at least not give you an error), but doubt that is the issue.

It also takes up to 48 hours on a new box connected to the internet, for it to download and install all the added features, and it will sometimes reboot itself when done. I would give it at least 48 hours to see what happens.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I dont think STB services port has anything to do with TV APPS not loading.
> The speed of your router also has nothing to do with it.
> 
> If you want to rule out the router, just assign the DVRs a IP address outside of your DHCP range set by the routers setup screen, then use the DMZ feature of the router to assign that IP address to the DMZ. If it works, then its the router settings. If it still doesnt work, its either the DVR software or the TV APPS server is just down or unreachable.
> ...


I agree that it may be pointless, but here's "all the numbers":
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2966463&postcount=2


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I agree that it may be pointless, but here's "all the numbers":
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2966463&postcount=2


Yea, he is doing the same thing I am, except I assign a separate pair of ports for each DVR, and he used 1701 for all of them, if I read that right.

As for whether network services ports affect TV Apps, I with someone with DirecTv would once and for all put out some info on them.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks! This is all greek to me...lol

I will be patient and then see what I can figure out. I might have to get someone locally who know a lot of networking stuff to help explain and figure it out.

Appreciate the info.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> As for whether network services ports affect TV Apps, I with someone with DirecTv would once and for all put out some info on them.


Would Earl be a good enough source?
"He says" TVApps use some of the code of the network services, but not network services.
301 is a show stopper here, and normally clears on its own over time.
202 is a working error here [everything set with defaults].


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You are not missing much, but I know how it is when something doesn't work that should I want to know why.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Would Earl be a good enough source?
> "He says" TVApps use some of the code of the network services, but not network services.
> 301 is a show stopper here, and normally clears on its own over time.
> 202 is a working error here [everything set with defaults].


Well, since he wrote it, I guess he would know...but if it uses some of the code, and the code is on the DVR, but doesnt use network service, yet it seems they need to be working for the code to work..... I guess I would read that as you need to have them working for TV Apps to work.

Is that your take?

Sometimes I thing the DirecTv Employees on here are the Nostradamus' of the 21st century. Everything is cryptic


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Well, since he wrote it, I guess he would know...but if it uses some of the code, and the code is on the DVR, but doesnt use network service, yet it seems they need to be working for the code to work..... I guess I would read that as you need to have them working for TV Apps to work.
> 
> Is that your take?
> 
> Sometimes I thing the DirecTv Employees on here are the Nostradamus' of the 21st century. Everything is cryptic


Since mine work here with a 202 error, it isn't quite "my take" that they need to be working for TVApps to be.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

network services have never connected on mine and never a problem with tv apps


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Network Services don't do anything but trying to turn them on sometimes resets things inside the DVR.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

dawgfan63,

On my system (SWiM & DECA), the key is enabling L2TP passthrough on my router. Not sure about your SMC router, but with most routers L2TP passthrough is in the VPN settings.

After enabling L2TP passthrough, run "Repeat Network Setup" and "Advanced Setup" on each STB and then try TV Apps.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Warning: Advanced setup will take the device from dynamic IP (DHCP) to static IP. If you don't want that, don't go into Advanced Setup.


----------

